# Which gravity smoker?



## wahoowad (Dec 31, 2021)

I have always preferred a charcoal style smoker but have been using my pellet smoker more and more these past couple years and my WSM less and less. Now I’m just learning about these gravity fed smokers and thinking of getting one. Initially I’m looking at a Masterbuilt 800 but curious if there are other brands with better performance? I like the size and form factor of the 800 over say a cabinet style cooker.


----------



## golfpro2301 (Dec 31, 2021)

What is your budget?

There has been mixed reviews on the MB gravity units. If you have an increased budget a fully insulated gravity and cabinet will be similar. If your budget is up there id say go with whats cheaper on shipping


----------



## wahoowad (Dec 31, 2021)

I don’t need or want a high end unit, but also dont want something cheap. What is something worth considering a step above the Masterbuilt gravity units?


----------



## JeffShoaf (Dec 31, 2021)

They've been using insulated gravity smokers on the competition circuit for years; they aren't meant to hit searing temperatures but the insulation make then much more efficient than the MB units. The only semi-mass market or I've seen is the old country unit sold at Academy Sports and other retailers: https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/old-country-bbq-pits-insulated-gravity-fed-charcoal-smoker

All of the other insulated gravity feeds I've been able to find are made to order. I have a southern Q Limo Jr. On order and hope to get it in January or February: http://southernqsmokers.com/gravity-feed-smokers


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 31, 2021)

For the money and features it will be hard to beat the Masterbuilt. It’s not  only gravity feed you are getting but also the built in temp control system. I bought and sold 10 of the 1050’s a few months back. All of them love them. I gave one to my biddy who helped haul  and sell them and he loves it. Retired his MES40. I’ve eaten Q of his cooker and it’s damn good. This is some beef he did awhile back


----------



## wahoowad (Dec 31, 2021)

Those cabinet smokers like the Pecos are just much bigger than I need. I’m usually cooking a single packer, chicken or rack of ribs. The Masterbuilt 800 seems the right size. I just don’t know if there are similar/comparable models out there. I did just learn of the Char-griller and it seems to have some better internal components, but it only comes in a large size unit.


----------



## golfpro2301 (Dec 31, 2021)

The unit Jeff mentioned from academy is what I was thinking. You can look at FB matketplace to see if any higher end units are for sale for cheap. I know you mentioned charcoal but there are some good pellet cookers out there as well


----------



## mcokevin (Jan 1, 2022)

My 1050 cranks out the best food I’ve ever made. The build quality and components leave a bit to be desired but the support is there and I do not regret my purchase.


----------



## chesterinflorida (Jan 1, 2022)

Stumps Baby is about the best smaller sized gravity I know of.  You can find them used every now and then for a decent price.  Will last forever if cared for.  These are very good quality units.  I like a bigger size though, like the Limo Jr, I have.  I don’t need to cook a ton of food, but at have often had a brisket or pork butt, a rib or two and a side or two all going at the same time.  The extra size really comes in handy.


----------



## RCAlan (Jan 1, 2022)

I have to give a vote for the CharGriller 980 GF Smokers.  CharGriller approached there’s by trying to avoid some of the short falls of the first Gen. Masterbuilt Gravity Feed Smokers …ie. grease fires….  and overall, they’ve done an excellent job.  980 inches of smoking and grilling space, rock solid temps and true hardwood and charcoal smoke production that your stand alone pellet grills simply cannot reproduce without being modified.  Cost??  I bought mines at Lowes, brand new for $540.00.   





Seriously, if these were available 4 years ago, I would’ve bought one of these in a heartbeat over any stock, stand alone pellet grill.  Solid temps? Yes.  Great hardwood and charcoal smoke flavor profile? Yes.   They produce great smoke production from 200* degrees to over 350* degrees.  Large Smoking and grilling space?  Yes..  I think the basic concept of Gravity Feed Smokers is very effective and with the added addition of a PID type Controller to control the smoke production and temperature settings makes the CharGriller 980 and the Masterbuilt Gravity Feed Smokers as Set it and Forget as any Pellet Oven/Smoker, with the added bonus of true Hardwood and Charcoal smoke over light and almost nonexistent pellet smoke.  .02.   For almost 1000 square inches of grilling space and at a cost of $540.00…. My vote goes to the CG 980 GF.  FYI.  There’s great high end Gravity Feed Smokers on the market, but if I can keep my budget cost below $1000.00 or better yet below $700.00 and still have a quality Gravity Feed Smoker, I will.  .02

__________________
Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## dow (Jan 1, 2022)

I've got an MB 1050 that I got for Father's day last year. I love it. I've done a bunch of butts, steaks and lots of chicken as well as a lot of veggie skewers.  I think that the 1050 is as small as I'd want to go.


----------



## agaffer (Jan 1, 2022)

chesterinflorida said:


> Stumps Baby is about the best smaller sized gravity I know of.  You can find them used every now and then for a decent price.  Will last forever if cared for.  These are very good quality units.  I like a bigger size though, like the Limo Jr, I have.  I don’t need to cook a ton of food, but at have often had a brisket or pork butt, a rib or two and a side or two all going at the same time.  The extra size really comes in handy.


I had a Stumps Classic for 15 years before making the mistake of selling it because I never used more than two racks. In fact, almost never needed more than one. I used a BGE for a few years but, really missed my Stumps so, I had a Baby Stump made for me. Not the same animal at all as the classic. The charcoal chute was much smaller and charcoal kept getting stuck in it meaning that you had to babysit it or chance losing heat. I kept it a very short time before selling it. Big disappointment.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 1, 2022)

I would like to add a gravity ( for the flavor) to the arsenal but am to the understanding they are very hungry for fuel.


----------



## mcokevin (Jan 1, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> I would like to add a gravity ( for the flavor) to the arsenal but am to the understanding they are very hungry for fuel.


I can only speak for the Masterbuilt Gravity Series but yes they are pretty hungry. A LOT hungrier then my old WSM.


----------



## whistlepig (Jan 1, 2022)

I've had  Masterbuilt 560 about 18 months now. A grease fire on one is pretty ugly. I have had one. Nothing damaged. When I preheat my 560 now I will preheat it to 700 degrees and then back the temp down to my desired cooking temp. This keeps the grease burned off. 
And it does use a lot of charcoal. Still I love it because I can use it as a grill and still get a little smoke/charcoal flavor. Can't beat the flavor. It's an excellent smoker also. I would buy another one in a second if anything happened to the one I have now.


----------



## BBQ Bird (Jan 1, 2022)

Love my 800.  As others said before, it does use a lot of charcoal, but for me it's worth it.  

Only had one grease fire and it was when searing a steak at 600 degrees.  Since then I make sure to clean out the manifold and grease trap prior to cooking if I'm going to go above 500 degrees. Haven't had one since.

The griddle insert was the main selling point for me and I love it.  Makes the best smash burgers.


----------



## mcokevin (Jan 1, 2022)

The thing I like most about these is the range they have.  Just today I did some reverse seared ribeye steaks. Went low and slow at 225 for about 55 min, then cranked it to 600 for a sear. Really versatile.

Check it out:

Reverse Seared Ribeye


----------



## chesterinflorida (Jan 1, 2022)

agaffer said:


> I had a Stumps Classic for 15 years before making the mistake of selling it because I never used more than two racks. In fact, almost never needed more than one. I used a BGE for a few years but, really missed my Stumps so, I had a Baby Stump made for me. Not the same animal at all as the classic. The charcoal chute was much smaller and charcoal kept getting stuck in it meaning that you had to babysit it or chance losing heat. I kept it a very short time before selling it. Big disappointment.



I’ve known several people with Baby Stumps, and none have said they had a bridging issue. Sorry to hear that. What kind of charcoal did you use?


----------



## agaffer (Jan 2, 2022)

First smoke I used Roayal Oak lump, which I had always used with my classic. Then switched to briquettes since they would have a more uniform size and less likely to get stuck. Can't remember which one I tried but, it also stopped falling. I called Stumps and they gave me a short list of brands that were smaller.


----------



## chesterinflorida (Jan 2, 2022)

agaffer said:


> First smoke I used Roayal Oak lump, which I had always used with my classic. Then switched to briquettes since they would have a more uniform size and less likely to get stuck. Can't remember which one I tried but, it also stopped falling. I called Stumps and they gave me a short list of brands that were smaller.


 
I only had one bridge in my Limo and it was the cook after trying some el cheapo Walmart off brand briquettes.  It left a sticky residue in the chute which I scraped out and then has worked fine since.  I have had great success and love the flavor of Kingsford Professional and Jealous Devil Briquettes.  The Jealous Devil Briquettes are huge and dense and I thought they may bridge but never have.


----------

